# 22 inch brutus blades



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

brutus blades for sale asking 2500.00 all in good condition except on rim has a light scuff on it, located in texas tires are in very good condition, wheels were wet when pic was taken, spinners not included


----------



## big92fleet (Jan 18, 2006)

wat kinda tires.. size ,, will you sell spinners.. and where u at in texas


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ya i would but 3 of the spinners the chrome is flaking off so thats why i didnt wanna sell them but i guess i can, the tires are roadian hp 265/35/22, 210 area


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 19 2007, 02:01 AM~7502527
> *ya i would but 3 of the spinners the chrome is flaking off so thats why i didnt wanna sell them but i guess i can, the tires are roadian hp 265/35/22, 210 area
> *


how much you want for just the spinners ?


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

pm'd


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BARF


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

clean up ur mess


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hopefully next month or by June I can grab them from you. I just moved in a house and my girl ain't having that shit cause its kind of tight but I will keep in touch cause these are my favorite rims. DAMN! :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

cool man!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 20 2007, 04:30 PM~7515340
> *clean up ur mess
> *


WAHAHAHA GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

:twak: :barf: :nosad: hahahahaha, tryin to get up on some spokes homie, dont worry!


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

:twak: :barf: :nosad: hahahahaha, tryin to get up on some spokes homie, dont worry!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 18 2007, 08:01 PM~7502527
> *ya i would but 3 of the spinners the chrome is flaking off so thats why i didnt wanna sell them but i guess i can, the tires are roadian hp 265/35/22, 210 area
> *


Im from Texas 817, how much for the blade spinners? I am willing to pick them up if the right price. I already have the 22" Brutus and Im very interested in those spinners, Im coming with cash


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin: Hit me up with the price tag and Ill swing by there on Saturday CASH. hit me up if you need my email address.


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

spinners only?


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 22 2007, 09:12 PM~7532774
> *spinners only?
> *


yes, spinners only, name your price.


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

You still there? Hit me up when u can.


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

askin 500 for the spinners only, pm me for details


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 23 2007, 06:42 AM~7535287
> *ttt
> *


dont forget about your boy!


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt for sum brutus blades, the real deal ,make me an offer


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttft


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

who else makes the blades besides brutus and what all sizes do they come in


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

shyt a whole bunch of fake ones r out there but the real deal is the brutus blades, mine r 22's


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

brand names aint shit to me. who makes fake ones


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

kmart


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

im sure sum1 wants sum blades, make offers


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 25 2007, 06:02 PM~7549095
> *shyt a whole bunch of fake ones r out there but the real deal is the brutus blades, mine r 22's
> *


the real deal is brabus.. :biggrin: 19's..


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

this aint no benz


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 27 2007, 06:47 AM~7559687
> *kmart
> *


prick :uh:


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 27 2007, 11:25 PM~7563684
> *the real deal is brabus.. :biggrin:    19's..
> *


yup monoblock II's


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 27 2007, 03:25 PM~7563684
> *the real deal is brabus.. :biggrin:    19's..
> *




True, but Butus is the only 1 that looks just like the o.g. monoblock


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

ready for road trip fool?


----------



## dansbymarquell (Nov 4, 2021)

KandyRedLac said:


> how much you want for just the spinners ?


How much you want for these spinners


----------

